# Shepton Mallet booking



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I tried to use the online form at Stone Leisure to book the Shepton Mallet show, but it just came back with an error after I entered all my data. Anyone else had any problems?

I'll phone them tomorrow anyway.

Gerald


----------



## dangerous (May 1, 2005)

Didn't work for me either  gave them a ring.


----------



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

Whilst the website does use https, IE does not display a padlock to demonstrate that the connection to the server is encrypted.

I suggest that no-one books online because although the connection is secure, the data is not encrypted.

That is my opinion, ymmv

Bryan


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"There website is NOT secure"

Seems secure to me.

Dave


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

HI Gerald,

Have you tried adding your name to the rally list? I think we have a gulich in the system and its not adding names in if you are coming let me know and I can put you on the rally list



Jacquie


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi, Jac

I was just about to PM you.

Yes, we are coming, and I added my name, and I got an email confirming the provisional booking, and a minute later I got an email saying that I've been cancelled because I didn't confirm in time :evil: 

Yes, please - add us to the list :wink: We'll almost certainly be arriving early (about 9-ish) on Saturday morning.

Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Hi Jacquie,

If I do not pre-book will I be able to park with MHF?

Dare not chance booking anything yet as things seem to get in the way all the time lately  

Fingers crossed


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Gerald

Right Oh I will add you to the list.

Has anybody else tried to add there name today if so please pm me or post on here.



Hi Tricia,

Wellllllll we might be able to squeeze you in :lol: depends on how much space we got.


Jacquie


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Yay, I'm on the list  All I have to do is remember to book with Stone Leisure  

Thanks, Jacquie

Gerald


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Yes ring them in the morning Gerald :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## Ginamo (Sep 5, 2006)

Dear Jacquie,

We can come to the Shepton Mallet show after all so have added name to list and confirmed with Stonehouse Leisure. Looking forward to seeing you there. Arriving Friday.

Alec and Gina


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Bryan,

Using MS IE, for example, then:
https://www.stoneleisure.com/B&W-CLUB-Booking_OrderPage.html

offers you the choice of displaying or not the nonsecure items. If you opt no, then the padlock does display. If you opt yes, then, in a wonderfully ironic way, you lose the padlock but get a logo at bottom right and if you hover over that you are informed of the protection afforded by:
http://www.instantssl.com/

A rather silly bit of webpage design 

Dave
PS Still pondering, Jacqie!


----------



## 97984 (Mar 5, 2006)

We booked online 4/7/07. It was working fine at that time.

Chris


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi cneate (Chris)

You say you have booked with Stone Leisure. Did you book to camp with MHF?

If you did can you add your name to the rally list at the bottom of this page or PM myself or LadyJ to do it for you. Thanks.


----------



## 97984 (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi Jenny

I booked for Caravan Club option as it was a couple of quid cheaper :? Wasn't really aware of the MHF rally, will try to book with MHF next time( must pay more attention!!).

Cheers

Chris


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Chris

You get the £2 club discount when you book with MHF as well, you really must pay attention :lol: :lol: 

If you get time don't forget to pop round and see the MHF group and put some faces to the names. I'm sure you will be made very welcome.


----------



## 97984 (Mar 5, 2006)

Thx Jenny

Will try to pop around if we get five minutes  

Chris


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Have any more booked to camp with us at Shepton that are NOT on the rally list, if so could you please let me or Clianthus know, so that we can add you to the rally list. Thanks


Jacquie


----------



## 103748 (Apr 4, 2007)

I know it's late but we have just booked & wondered if you have a space on the Shepton rally for an RV??
Graeme & Moira


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi enroute

I presume you haven't put MHF down as your club?

We are usually only allocated enough space for the motorhomes who put us down as their club, but it is always difficult to estimate how much room we will have.

I am not going to Shepton but Jacquie(LadyJ) the rally co-ordinator and rally marshall will be there. As she is out and about at the moment and only gets on the internet occassionally I suggest you PM her and ask about the possibility of parking with MHF just in case she misses this post.

I hope you enjoy the show.


----------



## 103748 (Apr 4, 2007)

Thanks, have sent PM
Graeme


----------

